# Cannot find symbole variable



## w4schba3r (20. Nov 2009)

Hallo Leute  Bin gerade erst (mehr oder weniger zwangsweise^^) in Java eingestiegen und hab ein Problem mit einer Aufgabe. Und zwar hab ich in der main Klasse Variablen , die aber in meiner Methode nicht erkannt werden.


```
public class Nummer2 {
    
    public static void main(String[] args) {
    	 String name = "Sepp";
    	 String geschlecht = "maennlich";
         int uhrzeit = 20;	
    	 String tageszeit="";
    	if (geschlecht=="maennlich")
    		geschlecht = "Herr";
    	else geschlecht = "Frau"	;  
    	if ((uhrzeit>=0)&&(uhrzeit<=9))	
    		tageszeit = "Morgen";
    	else if ((uhrzeit>=10)&&(uhrzeit<=17))
    		tageszeit = "Tag";
    	else if ((uhrzeit>=18)&&(uhrzeit<24))	
    		tageszeit = "Abend";		
    	System.out.println(ausgabe());
    }
    	public static String ausgabe(){
    		
    		return "Guten "+tageszeit+" "+geschlecht+name;
    		
    	}
    	}
```

Ich hab schon überall gesucht, aber keine passende Lösung gefunden wie die Variablen erkannt werden können. Ausgabe Fehler ist für alle 3 Variablen "Cannot find symbol variable ..."

Wäre super wenn mir jemand helfen könnte  

lg alex


----------



## eRaaaa (20. Nov 2009)

übergib der mehtode deine strings:

```
//aufruf muss dann so:
	System.out.println(ausgabe(tageszeit, geschlecht, name));

//methodendeklaration so:
	public static String ausgabe(String tageszeit, String geschlecht, String name)
```


----------



## w4schba3r (20. Nov 2009)

Wow vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort! Hat super funktioniert


----------



## Schandro (21. Nov 2009)

Hinweis: Man vergleicht Strings immer mit equals, *niemals *mit ==
d.h.:
s1.equals(s2)
statt
s1 == s2


----------



## w4schba3r (21. Nov 2009)

```
public class Nummer2 {
    
    public static void main(String[] args) {
    	 String name = "Huber";
    	 String geschlecht = "weiblich"; //maennlich oder weiblich
         int uhrzeit = 8;	
    	 String tageszeit="";
    	if (geschlecht.equals("maennlich"))
    		geschlecht = "Herr";
    	else geschlecht = "Frau"	;  
    	if ((uhrzeit>=0)&&(uhrzeit<=9))	
    		tageszeit = "Morgen";
    	else if ((uhrzeit>=10)&&(uhrzeit<=17))
    		tageszeit = "Tag";
    	else if ((uhrzeit>=18)&&(uhrzeit<24))	
    		tageszeit = "Abend";		
    	System.out.println(ausgabe(tageszeit, geschlecht, name));
    }
    	public static String ausgabe(String tageszeit, String geschlecht, String name){
    		
    		return "Guten "+tageszeit+" "+geschlecht+" "+name;
    		
    	}
    	}
```

Also, dann schauts jetzt so bei mir aus.Stimmt des dann mit dem equal so oder? Es funktioniert zumindest^^ 
Danke nochmal, die Lernkurve ist echt steil, wenn man hier so super Tipps kriegt


----------

